# Another Newb Question



## Gypsybill (Jul 1, 2005)

Just installed a X800 XL in my XPS... downloaded and installed ATITool..  everything works except temp and fan control...

the log shows:  ATITool v0.24 started.
                     2005-07-01 00:34:00	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
                     2005-07-01 00:34:00	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected

buy no joy.. all I get where the temp should show is the ATI logo...  

I have unistalled, rebooted and reinstalled as was suggested in another thread I saw here.. but still no temp or fan control...

Help..

Thanks..

Bill


----------



## stordoff (Jul 1, 2005)

it needs enabling in the settings


----------



## Gypsybill (Jul 1, 2005)

I assume "it" means the card as I can't see anywhere to enable that feature in ATITool... I am using the Control Panel as the Catalyst Control Center refuses to work for me (yes I have the latest .NET Framework SP1 with the security patch).  I will look tonite when I get home to see where I can enable this on the card... thanks...

Bill


----------



## stordoff (Jul 1, 2005)

settings > temperature moniting > measure card temperature  (in atitool)


----------



## Gypsybill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks again.. I will look on ATITool tonite...

Bill


----------



## Gypsybill (Jul 2, 2005)

Many thanks stordoff...  all is well and working...

Bill


----------

